# Vet Hospital for MWD



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,442841,00.html \\/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Very cool! I always said if I did the Army Vet Corps (my husband and his family won't let me, my family was all for it), I'd want to be at Lackland.  Though I must say, Belgian Malinoises? That's a new permutation for me, though Malinoisy is pretty descriptive of their vocalizations...


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome! 

Now if we could just get 'em off Science Diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... Malinoisy is pretty descriptive of their vocalizations...



:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just hope the new facility is a "bit" better than Walter Reed seems to be! tho WR, IMO, s/b i HIGH PRIORITY for $$ to upgrade, it's good to see our MWD are getting the best of care-they deserve it too.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Now if we could just get 'em off Science Diet.


I am no Science Diet fan myself but I have to say that I have been very surprised at how good the diet they are using with MWD's at Lackland is at keeping weight on kenneled dogs and keeping stools firm in a high stress environment.

After sitting for a month or two waiting to enter training, some of those dogs are porkers despite 24 hours a day of barking and spinning in kennel runs. Impressive!

Lisa


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice to see the MWDs getting what they needed.
Sure wish our vets could get better treatment!!!!!


----------

